# Geber an Motore



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Hallöchen!

Ich möchte mich ein wenig über die verschiedenen Gebertypen die so an Motore angebaut werden können informieren...
=> Kennt da jemand eine empfehlenswerte Seite??


----------



## old_willi (15 Oktober 2005)

Hallo @Drive,
sag welche Motoren du meinst und was die tun sollen.
Ein Schrittmotor im Drucker ist was anderes als ein GS- Walzmotor.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

es soll eher in die Richtung GS-Walzmotore gehen..


----------



## old_willi (15 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
die gängigen Anbauten sind:
- analoger Tacho z.B. 0 - 1000 U/min = 0 - 10V
- digitaler Tacho, z.B. Inkrementalgeber mit 1024 Imp/U + 0-Signal
- Überdrehzahlschutz (Kontakt)

Für andere Anbauten bestellt man ein zweites Wellenende und kuppelt dann den Geber daran.

Internetseiten die das Thema behandeln kenne ich nicht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass es für alle möglichen Aufgaben eine Unzahl an Geber gibt.
Also mal googlen
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

Also uns gefällt die Lösung von Stöber-Antriebstechnik (www.stoeber.at) bei Drehstrom-Motore sehr gut - die liefern fertig aufgebaute Systeme zu akzeptablen Preisen.

lg, flurl


----------



## lefrog (21 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur wiederholen - die Produkte der Fa. Stöber sind sowohl bei Konventionellen Drehstrommotoren mit Umrichter wie auch bei der Servotechnik sehr zu empfehlen... Je nach Anwendung bekommt man eine auf das Problem angepasste Lösung als Komplettsystem... einfach mal Fragen!

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

